# Steel vs plastic skis



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I bought a sled this summer (96 arctic cat ext efi) that has plastic skis. Picking the skis up to put skids under them seemed like they were going to break, not to mention that I had to pick them up alot farther than I would with other sleds that had steel skis. My question is, Is there an advantage to plastic over steel? I have the steel skis for this sled that the owner gave me when I bought it so if necessary I can put them back on. I'm going to use this sled for fishing on Saginaw bay only. Thanks


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

Plastic wont rust and they are made to flex somewhat. My sled has plastic skis came from factory that way and I have over 5000 miles on them with no problems.


----------

